# Dingle Tunnel collapse



## PaulPowers (Jul 24, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-merseyside-18971316

Dingle tunnel in Liverpool has collapsed

I hope everyone inside got out ok, they were always happy to allow a permission visit


----------

